# Adoption Availability of Mixed MPOO/Havanese?



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

The Poodle Rescue has a current post for a little appx 5 year old girl who is believed to be a mix of MPOO and possibly Havanese. She's a cutie! I'm sharing as a group member. Please, if you can make her a forever home, reach out to them.
Please contact PoodleRescueCT.org for adoption information. Thank you. 💕
[]


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When I click the link, it says, “The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.”


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She looks like a schnauzer mix to me.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Dechi said:


> She looks like a schnauzer mix to me.


Hi, thanks. I only posted from the original comment. I thought Schnauzer too. Whoever woyld have to DNA to find out for sure


PeggyTheParti said:


> When I click the link, it says, “The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.”


I copied from facebook. I'm not familiar with all the linking stuff how to's. 🥴 They are online at: PoodleRescueCT.org
.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Dechi said:


> She looks like a schnauzer mix to me.


I was also thinking a bit of schnauzer. Wondering if a bit of dapple dachshund got in there too add the long back and spots; I can't tell if the spots are merle or just regrowth of injured hair. I suppose Havanese or even Bichon could also add the long back.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I was also thinking a bit of schnauzer. Wondering if a bit of dapple dachshund got in there too add the long back and spots; I can't tell if the spots are merle or just regrowth of injured hair. I suppose Havanese or even Bichon could also add the long back.


I only know she needs a home. 😊


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have followed this rescue group for years, she is young small and cute so won't be there long


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

twyla said:


> I have followed this rescue group for years, she is young small and cute so won't be there long


Thank you! ❤💕


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Definitely reminiscent of Gracie’s dapples. She was part dachshund:



















She similarly looked like a cute little string bean when she was younger (she’s a senior in those pics). But that long back sure led to a lot of pain later in her life.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Definitely reminiscent of Gracie’s dapples. She was part dachshund:
> 
> View attachment 474891
> 
> ...


What a lovely photo of her! I agree this pup looks like a dachshund/schnauzer mix. I would guess that is merle coloring. Could have something else but I see nothing to suggest poodle over other possible breeds.


----------

